# The Dummy's Guide to Home Protection



## SifuPhil (Nov 25, 2013)

This guy in Detroit protects his home in a unique way ...



Yep, that's a CPR dummy. He dresses them up as gang-bangers and claims that it scares away the bad guys looking to rob his home.



Of course, he doesn't mention the video surveillance system, the bars on the windows or the guard dogs ...


----------



## That Guy (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## babyboomer (Nov 29, 2013)

Well, besides the alarm, that can get activated by anyones remote control, and the syren, that screams for hours, and no-one
responds to, there other tricks, to protect your home.
I do have a dog, who is loud and protective. I have dog warning signs at the front door and side gates.
A good security screen door is imperative! 
Another simple trick/deterant is to place a pair of men's shoes, near the entry door, meaning that someone is "at home".
A few yearas back,police, caught three teanagers, with a street plan, with markings: "Alarm, alarm, no alarm', and "dog, no dog" etc.
Yo might think, it will not happen to me.
But thieves are professionals, stealling, break and enter, is their livehood, and they are improoving their technicqes every day, exchanging the knowlege and experiences.
Do not get caught in it, as besides that you might lost your valuable property, or items of sentimental value, you might get hurt as well.
Your security system is as good, as you are,


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Sign with a picture of a shotgun seen on a farm:*
*Survivors will be prosecuted.
*​
*Another with a picture of a Colt .45 ACP:Never mind the dog.  Beware of the owner.​ 
*


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 29, 2013)

_On  farm gate in Albury is a sign ,
Trespassers will be shot, survivors will be shot again_


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 29, 2013)

That Guy said:


>


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2013)

The cops, at one of our safety meetings, say to keep your car keys by your bed and press panic button if someone is trying to break in. Might discourage them enough to leave.

If this doesn't work then keep Mr. Ruger in your bed stand. This will work for sure. Oh, Mr. Ruger is a 357 revolver.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2013)

Pappy said:


> The cops, at one of our safety meetings, say to keep your car keys by your bed and press panic button if someone is trying to break in. Might discourage them enough to leave.



I've been doing just that since my daughter suggested it. .. glad it's cop approved.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 2, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> I've been doing just that since my daughter suggested it. .. glad it's cop approved.



It's been so long since I drove that I didn't even realize car-key fobs had panic buttons now ...


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2013)

And they are loud when it is quiet at night.

But, without the car and the keys ...  how about just the PANIC button to wake up the neighborhood.  
.


----------



## babyboomer (Dec 2, 2013)

For starters, at our place, there is always a pair of men's shoes near the front door.
A random thief, gets immpression, that someone is home.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> And they are loud when it is quiet at night.
> 
> But, without the car and the keys ...  how about just the PANIC button to wake up the neighborhood.
> .


 How about a WW2 air raid siren. That should do the trick.


----------

